
The very strange writings of Putin's new chief of staff - kafkaesq
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-very-strange-writings-of-putins-new-chief-of-staff?intcid=mod-most-popular
======
internaut
Not that strange if you are familiar with Vernasky.and other Russian
scientists. Holistic big picture thinking is characteristic of Russian
education.

------
kafkaesq
Well it looks like at least he's found a successor he can truly count on.

